# 2016 where to buy some Rhizomes!



## Stu Brew (9/7/16)

Righto.

Since I seem to have my ear to the ground on this. I have found a mob up in QLD who run a rare plant nursery. They have some decent stock. As they produce their own crowns in pots which is a winner in my book. I just ordered 20 Target from them packed and shipped well and they look really good! Paid $15 each which isnt a bad price for us at all!

https://whitehousenursery.com.au/


Sandy Ross from Hopco has also released his list for this year. Which you can find by contacting him via email at Hopco in Tassy! 

http://hopco.com.au/

Hope that helps some of you find rhizomes this year! There isnt as much around as last year but there are a lot of good noble varieties floating around this year. Gets like this some years then other years there are heaps of cool stock around

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (9/7/16)

I am not growing this year... have rhizome in pot ...Location Melbourne(Deer Park)..Pickup ONLY..far as i know it's a "VICTORIA"..not a VS..


----------



## DU99 (9/7/16)

Rhizome taken subject to pickup


----------



## citizensnips (10/7/16)

I've had great luck with eBay sellers like this bloke. They're offering 10 or so varieties as well. 


http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=222165471843&category=181052&pm=1&ds=0&t=1468119497144


----------



## Stu Brew (10/7/16)

citizensnips said:


> I've had great luck with eBay sellers like this bloke. They're offering 10 or so varieties as well.
> 
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=222165471843&category=181052&pm=1&ds=0&t=1468119497144


That is a damn good price actually. Unfortunately I have sourced all I need this year. Might get some Nugget next year though!


----------



## Borneogoat (21/7/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Sandy Ross from Hopco has also released his list for this year. Which you can find by contacting him via email at Hopco in Tassy!
> 
> http://hopco.com.au/


Anybody have any luck with this Hopco? I've emailed 4x times and called twice, no response. I'd like to buy local, but I'm not too impressed with the customer service...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (21/7/16)

Borneogoat said:


> Anybody have any luck with this Hopco? I've emailed 4x times and called twice, no response. I'd like to buy local, but I'm not too impressed with the customer service...


I think you have to use Rhizomes as the subject line, and they should get back to you. They got back to me, but I was not interested in what they had available this year. Very reputable, but also very busy.


----------



## kaiserben (21/7/16)

I emailed HopCo with the subject as Rhizomes and they replied with the hour. I'd confirmed and paid for my order by the following morning and the package arrived the following afternoon. It couldn't have gone any smoother or quicker.


----------



## Hawko777 (26/7/16)

Hi All
I'm a little annoyed that you can get all these wonderful hop rhizomes delivered and there are plenty of people selling an abundance of fantastic varieties, but no-one has any in Perth. Bugger


----------



## barls (26/7/16)

http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/hopswest
http://hopshed.com
id try ether of these 
the first one has an email address somewhere on the forum.


----------



## eldertaco (26/7/16)

I've got a hops west business card right here in front of me, their email is [email protected] and they were pretty quick when I got some of their new Krancanup rhizomes recently.


----------



## blotto (26/7/16)

Hawko777 said:


> Hi All
> I'm a little annoyed that you can get all these wonderful hop rhizomes delivered and there are plenty of people selling an abundance of fantastic varieties, but no-one has any in Perth. Bugger


[SIZE=10.5pt]I've never had problems getting them in Perth. I've sourced them from other [/SIZE]brewers and also bought them off ebay. I myself gave away a heap of Red Earth plants that I grew from cuttings last year. There’s even another feller here at work that grows them I found out last week, he has a few verities so hopefully we can do a swap down the track when I have more room. You just need to ask the right person.


----------



## Hawko777 (28/7/16)

Thanks folks.
I've read that there are problems bringing rhizomes into WA due to quarantine regulations so I'm not sure how you achieve this Wort. I will continue to search. Thanks to you too Eldertaco, I will flick off an email to the addy you listed

Cheers


----------



## BennyDee (29/8/16)

Hi guys, new to all of this. Looking for cascade rhizomes. Can anyone point me in the right direction. If not cascade, anything that would go well in ales. Cheers.


----------

